# My Mantid was...Pregnant?



## Question_Asker

Hey, I was keeping a Carolina Mantid and it recently had babies.

It was dead, but I saw weird wormy things coming out.

It was really weird considering the fact that they usually are in egg-cases.

But these are just worms. You could see in its stomach all the worms crawling around. I'm not sure what happened.  Please help me!


----------



## worldofmantis

those wernt mantis babys mantids only lay egg cases i dont know what those were =[


----------



## Question_Asker

> those wernt mantis babys mantids only lay egg cases i dont know what those were =[


I know, I'm trying to find out what they are!

I mean, there is nothing in the Mantid's stomach. I was thinking

something layed eggs inside it and it ate its body. *Shrugs*


----------



## robo mantis

it sounds like a parasite to me


----------



## worldofmantis

yeah thats wut i was thinking maybe its like heart worms for mantis only not for the heart


----------



## wuwu

there's been a post about this. they even linked to a japanese video where they were sticking the mantid's abdoment in water to get the worm parasite to come out. i believe it called a horsehair worms.


----------



## ABbuggin

I had the same thing happen. Just had about 8 fly larvae come out one night and pupate within 3 days. Tore the mantis up.


----------



## Rick

Probably just maggots.


----------



## Question_Asker

Right now, they're in their Pupa stage.

I'm keeping them in a container. I'm just curious

about how they'll look.  Anyways, I'm over this finaly because

I spotted a Preying Mantis onthe side of my porch... :wink: I looked

at its stomach, and it was the way its supposed to be.


----------



## Butterfly

eeewwwww, now Im scared this could happen to Thor.  

What were you feeding yours so I can steer clear of it, lol.


----------



## Jay

This morning as I was walking at the school where I teach I noticed a mantis that had its backside chewed out. It sounds like this may happen occasionally. We have so many parasitic wasps here that I am surprised that any other insect can stay alive.

-Jay


----------



## robo mantis

> eeewwwww, now Im scared this could happen to Thor.  What were you feeding yours so I can steer clear of it, lol.


it rarly happens so don't worry


----------



## Mister Michael

I had this happen to a couple of mantids that were wild caught..I use too only feed my mantids grasshoppers but because of that I don't anymore even though I doubt it was the hoppers..None that I had since nympths had had that happen too them....


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

How can you tell a mantid has parasites?  

*getting worried for all her wild caught*

Sorry your mantid had to die so horribly.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

ive read about bugs like this. Some actually affect the hosts thinking!! :shock: my sister stepped on a roach accidently (which was in BROAD DAYLIGHT!!) and then this incredibly long worm came out of this tiny body. the roach had to be nickel size. worm was like 1.5 inches i think... disguting...i shudder just to think of it...


----------

